# Excalibur EX19



## bs549 (Feb 2, 2014)

Haven't posted much here but have gained a lot of information and I thank everyone for that. I have the opportunity to purchase a Excalibur EX19 scroll saw. I have read a lot of posts here about the saw but I was wondering about the current availability of parts. If something goes wrong will I be able to get parts? The saw seems to be in good shape and works well now but I will be using it a lot. Thanks for any help with this question.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

It is a nice saw. Parts are available. Just get it


----------



## bs549 (Feb 2, 2014)

Carmaker- Thanks for the reply. I will do just that.


----------

